# Do You Ground Your Generator?



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

A friend was sharing the details of his generator set up while I was deciding what to purchase. He indicated that he has a grounding stake that he pounds into the ground and attaches to the generator. I called the dealer where I purchased my Honda, and he said I could buy a ground for the 2000i, but that I did not really need it.

So... this leads me to ask the group, do YOU ground your generator?

E


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

No, I never have. I think it is something that is important if you are powering your house


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

to get a copper ground rod, push it in the ground and connect it to the gen is not a big deal but it could save your life IF their was a problem and it energized the whole generator. I belive radio shack would sell the rod.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You can find copper ground rods at your local home center in the electical section.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

It can calm down some of the electrical interference on TV's and radios.

Kevin


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Only if it's been really naughty.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

waste of time. The system is floating and grounding just the generator will not really do anything unless the trailer is grounded also. hammering in an 8' grounding rod would also be a major pain.


----------

